# Sifu Simonet and Sifu Serrano



## unitedwestand (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone tell me who their instructors were?

Both look like serious guys, who have trained in Kenpo, Arnis etc etc. Great diverse mix.

Thanks


----------



## MJS (Feb 7, 2010)

unitedwestand said:


> Anyone tell me who their instructors were?
> 
> Both look like serious guys, who have trained in Kenpo, Arnis etc etc. Great diverse mix.
> 
> Thanks


 
Not sure who Serrano is, but here is some info on Joe Simonet. www.kifightingconcepts.com


----------



## zepedawingchun (Feb 9, 2010)

unitedwestand said:


> Anyone tell me who their instructors were?
> 
> Both look like serious guys, who have trained in Kenpo, Arnis etc etc. Great diverse mix.
> 
> Thanks


 
I've heard of Simonet Sifu, but don't know him. Last year a student of mine brought me a DVD of a seminar from a few years back that Joseph Simonet was teaching. But it was concerning Kali/Escrima, not Wing Chun. It even shows Burton Richardsaon training with the group. Also, if you go to Inside Kung Fu online, there is an article on the page by Simonet.

www.wcarchive.com has a listing for Joseph Simonet.  But under his lineage, it states 'he won't say/unknown'.

As for their (Simonet and Serrano) Wing Chun backround, I have not been able to find who their sifu's are.

Looks like another Wing Chun mystery/secret/unknown to be speculated upon.


----------



## unitedwestand (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, that does help.

Both good movement though hey?

Well I think so anyway, although I am an infant in the martial arts world.

They both appear very 'crisp'.

I would to view them training together with Gary Lam whom I also think very highly of....he is so functional.

Has anyone youtubed Master Wong


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 11, 2010)

"Master" Wong won't disclose his lineage either. 

I've heard good things about Joe Simonet but I see wasted movement like his left hand here.
http://www.kifightingconcepts.tv/_product_75756/Argument_of_Movement_-_Two_(2-Discs)
And here.
http://www.kifightingconcepts.tv/joseph_simonet.html
And here.
http://kifightingconcepts.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/ikf-feb-2008.jpg

I have heard he is good. He must make it work. But I definately wouldn't do what he does with a blade or "brace" my arm with my other arm which could or should be doing something more useful.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Feb 11, 2010)

James Kovacich said:


> "Master" Wong won't disclose his lineage either.
> 
> I've heard good things about Joe Simonet but I see wasted movement like his left hand here.
> http://www.kifightingconcepts.tv/_product_75756/Argument_of_Movement_-_Two_(2-Discs)
> ...


 
I agree.


----------

